# XPS 625 Liquid Cooling Removal



## JManS07 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi everyone, having not been able to figure this out anywhere else I turn to a forum.

In the future I will be needing to upgrading my cpu, the problem is that there is a liquid cooling system blocking access to it. The screws to it are in awkward and hard to reach locations, and from the looks of it there is no way to get a screw driver to fit in there. Also with my past experience with dell is that they don't like you to mod their computers.

Is anyone here familiar with the insides of a XPS 625 and if this is possible at all?


----------

